# Super Short Oatmeal Bubba



## OGKushman (Mar 6, 2011)

Dank strain. 15.7% THC on first round. Has a very distinct "rotting papaya/rotting mango" smell while in final weeks of flower. Has a very distinct mellow "oatmeal-bubbish" taste and smell when cured. 

I started this strain from a bubba bag seed from 6 years ago. Grows short, stalky, bushy, and dense. Buds will be fluff under 18 inches from tops and should be lollipopped. Roots MAD clones in 4-7 days and coils clones in tray every time. Very healthy and strong and recommended for beginner to novice growers for its ease and lack of growth spurt during flower.

Veg accordingly.



Sticky to break up, smooth mellow bubba inhale and a sweet brown sugar oatmeal exhale. Smells like fresh oatmeal when cured.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 6, 2011)

6 weeks in flower. ive started flushing. 52-55 day flower time


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good OG,


----------



## Irish (Mar 6, 2011)

"oh yes, wait a minute, let me put some kush up in it'' dre... 


looks nice ogk. we have a katsu that is the frostiest bk i have grown. mad frosty trichomes. problem is she's an s1. i need a nice male to cross her out with. nice work bro...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 6, 2011)

thx guys. im gettin this strain out there...its seen a few clinics lately


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

congrats


----------

